# Gonna Call It The Dropout



## parkrndl (Jul 28, 2016)

ok, so I picked up a Collegiate for my daughter and it got me hooked on Schwinn lightweights.  I wanted a Collegiate with the camelback frame just because I think it looks better than the diamond frames, and I'm only 5'6" so I can get away with it.  Camelback Collegiates seem to be rare and pricey, so I figured I'd try to fake one.  Started with this Craigslist Speedster, which was thoroughly beat:






Fenders are obviously toast, bars were bent, fork had a wonky crooked lean to it, and the bottom headset cup was loose in the frame.  A beer can shim worked for the headset, and I managed to whack the bars and fork into a semblance of straight.  Then I raided an old junk Ross Europa 26" 10-speed for its wheels and brakes and other assorted bits.  Ordered some Wald fenders and Kenda tires from Niagara, and this is what I ended up with:











I like it.  It rides like her Collegiate, even though it doesn't have the same pedigree.  I already have a set of Schwinn brake levers for it, and some squishy Schwinn grips that I haven't decided if I'm using yet.  Want to find a Schwinn 5-speed shift lever for it (the big long one that mounts at the top of the headset) and a reflector for the rear fender, and maybe replace other little bits with Schwinn stuff along the way.  The chain rubs the guard a little in first gear, so i was thinking of painting another guard black and putting a Collegiate decal on it just to confuse Schwinn nuts, but I'm sure anyone who really knows what they're looking at will get it immediately.  Besides, I kinda like it the way it is, maybe I'll bend the guard a little to clear the chain if I can bring myself to do it...





--rick


----------



## Dale Alan (Jul 28, 2016)

Very cool,I like it .


----------



## Dale Alan (Jul 28, 2016)

Is this the style shifter you are looking for?


----------



## parkrndl (Jul 28, 2016)

Dale Alan said:


> Is this the style shifter you are looking for?
> 
> View attachment 344664



Yep, that's the one. My daughter's Collegiate and the brown girls Collegiate I picked up both have that or something similar. The brown bike cleaned up too nice to pick apart, though.

edit: actually, I may have found one already. I'll know this weekend.


----------



## harpon (Jul 30, 2016)

Looks really good- good work!

I've thought about these bikes and wondered- so I'll just throw t out here:
Has anyone put 700 c wheels on these frames?


----------



## Tim the Skid (Aug 29, 2016)

Nice work! I like those camelback frames.


----------



## beatcad (Nov 27, 2016)

harpon said:


> Has anyone put 700 c wheels on these frames?




yes, i have. and they fit and work just fine.


----------

